# KNEX Screamin' Serpent Instructions Needed



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I am looking for a copy to this set. We just picked up a set on FreeCycle, but there wasn't a manual. If anyone can help, please PM me. 

Thanks for considering!


----------



## wifemommy (Jul 16, 2009)

Look on the knex web site a lot of the directions are posted there.- Annie


----------

